# Sudbury democratic schools



## adragonfly (Dec 27, 2009)

"Sudbury schools practice a form of democratic education in which students individually decide what to do with their time, and learn as a by-product of ordinary experience rather than adopting a descriptive educational syllabus or standardized instruction by classes following a prescriptive curriculum. Students are given complete responsibility for their own education and the school is run by a direct democracy in which students and staff are equals." -wikipedia

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sudbury_school












theres lots more its interesting as shit. find the rest on youtube

Wouldn't it be cool if all the schools were like this? I think these are the schools of the future.


----------

